# Box fan motor?



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, so I have a bunch of old "box fans" laying around, that we never use anymore..I took one apart and pulled out the motor..It seems strong enough to power a small item, but the rod that spins the blade is round, with a flat spot, so I don't know how, or if I can retro fit something on it??..Any suggestions??..It does spin pretty fast, but with a little weight or pressure applied, it slows way down..
It may sound ridiculous to most, but I'm on a pretty tight budget right now..I just can't stop trying to build things!!..I'm so addicted to this sight and all the cool things people build, but I totally suck at electronics!!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Well...

You could get a collar with a set screw that matched the shaft diameter of the motor, and put like a 1 1/2 inch pulley on it, then use that to drive a larger pulley, say 10 inch or so, with ANOTHER pulley welded to it to run an axeworthy, or whatnot. I just made a rotating overhead body part carousel thing, it uses a drive similar to what I described, then 3 other pulleys (2 in another room, the body parts go through a wall) unfortunately it is installed in a haunt, and I don't think I have vid. Its the second one I've done that way, one of them held and moved 35 pounds across 25 feet of wire. (I might have some vid of the 2 wheel dolly flying around the shop).

I just use wiper motors, and the pulleys I use run 15 to 50 dollars depending on size, its a 200 dollar build, but you could do it dollar down, if you could use mismatched pulleys and used bearings and stuff. It takes at least a 10 amp power supply, I have no idea what your fan motors are doing for torque, but I bet it aint much, even geared down slow with a pulley setup. But I bet 5 pounds would be doable. You can also make the motor mounts with a tensioner for the driven pulley, that also tensions the entire cable system. Sheesh, I shoulda shot some vid. I really can't make one just to video it right now.

Looking at your motor, you may need to make a different mounting flange, maybe a little heavier, and spaced further out from the motor, so you can get some 1/4 inch bolts in there, give you some room to work.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome!..Thanks for the info!!..I have a motor on the way from monster guts, but I wanted to build a few more things, on the cheap


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

these work great to control the speed of the motor: http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html

i agree with hippofest about using a collar with a set screw. homedpot carries them. (you will need to weld some type of bracket to the collar)


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just find the correct diameter pulley with the correct size hole in the hub. This usually will have the set screw alreeady in it and position the pulley with the set screw on the flat of the motor. Mcmaster-Carr is your friend..........


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Does not appear to have any threading, but you could always thread it and then use a coupling nut. That is basically a socket female threaded on both ends.


----------

